
Ask HN: Are there tools for start up your commercial VPN Service? - decentralizer
For a few days, I&#x27;m planning to start up my own VPN service to earn money. But I can&#x27;t find any software to do this. I also don&#x27;t have time to write code for this.
======
OJFord
Think about what you're asking for: low-effort tooling that can make you money
short-term.

Why would that exist?

That said, you can use Algo to setup a WireGuard server on a VPS (it'll even
provision the VPS for you). I don't know how you'll sell access that you can
actually be bothered to do though, and the user list won't be dynamic, it'll
be a fixed list of N users that are irrevocable and not reusable. (Without re-
running, which I assume you can't be bothered to do or automate.)

~~~
decentralizer
I actually know how to automate, but as I said I don't have enough time to do
this. So for now, It looks like I should cancel project for now.

------
FahadUddin92
You can use a reseller program of a VPN service. It gives a web app, mobile
app and IPs to sell. Think its a great if you don't have the time to code.
[https://www.ivacy.com/business-vpn/reseller-
program/](https://www.ivacy.com/business-vpn/reseller-program/)

